# URGENT PLEASE:  Nose Bleeding With Some Mucus/Pus, Lethargic & Fits -  HELP PLEASE 🙏



## thailand (Jul 15, 2022)

Edited to say:  After I took her temperature she is now bleeding from her anus.  I've managed to get her to stand for a while.  Later on in the day she stood up by herself.  I've also now given her 5ccs of Vitamin B Complex SQ, and one human iron tablet down her throat (photo attached of the breakdown of that).  Also given a shot of Catasol multivitamin  SQ. After initially posting here I did some reading on this forum and came to the conclusion that a serious worm overload was likely the problem.  Thoughts??  Based on that and while waiting for a response today I topped up her worming medication from yesterday (Valbazen down her throat) and today gave her 3ccs of Bimectin down her throat.

Please help!  I have a 13 year old doe who for 3 days now has been having fits/twitches.  We noticed yesterday her nose was bleeding (woke up to find blood snorted around her pen) and since last night there has been some mucus or pus? present as well.

Yesterday she could still stand and although off her feed, I managed to get 4 bananas into her as well as 2 banana leaves, some other scrub and a little bit of alfalfa hay.   Yesterday she had water with molasses available all day and drank a decent amount. 

Today she doesn't want to stand up and can't get her to eat or drink anything!  Moments ago I took her temperature...38 degrees Celsius.  She is not grinding her teeth in pain.  Her breathing seems to be ok..no labored breathing.

She appears a little bloated so I've been making her have some baking soda.

Unfortunately we do not have the funds to get a vet to take a look, and besides that, there is no one here in Thailand that we know of that sees goats.

Yesterday and today I gave her 5ccs each of Penicillin G SQ and  separately Tolfedine SQ.  Yesterday I also gave her Valbazen (in case its worms), and also sprinkled her with sulphur powder in case it's lice/mites.  

Recently we have had a rat bothering the goats and enjoying hanging around in their hay....could this be the problem?  Other 'predators' I've noticed are mosquitoes and wasps.

Any advice on what else I can do please to try to save her?


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 15, 2022)

Wow....


Uh...  I do not think lice/mites/fleas would be the issue.... unless they were carriers of disease...

There are some nasty diseases that rats can carry, and some are transferred by fleas from the rat to the other animal.....  

Not sure about what diseases are in Thailand...  but in Texas you can still get leprosy and bubonic plague. No joke.


Sadly... if she is bleeding from both ends... not sure that you will be able to save her.


However, I do think that you have provided excellent supportive care. You have definitely covered all bases.

Thailand also, is both warm and wet, which means all of the parasites in the world!  So...  maybe ask around to any locals, and see if they will tell you what local nasty parasite is most likely responsible.   They might have a method to kill or reduce the load of whatever it is.

So sorry no one has been by to help....  you are in a very unique situation. 

Super sucks.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 15, 2022)

So sorry for what you and your doe are going through.  I've had goats a very long time and I've never had a situation with symptoms quite like what you've described.  

Sounds like you are doing good supportive treatment.  Her temp seems close to normal, maybe a tiny bit low.  If she's eating and drinking she might have a chance.   If she's still with you I'd keep up the B-vitamins.  You can't really overdose a goat on those as she will simply excrete what her body can't use.  However, at 13 years old she simply might be at the end of her lifespan.  

You didn't mention if you'd checked the color of her membranes.  You can pull down her lower lid to check for color.  If it's very pale it's an indication of anemia.  Anemia from parasites is the most likely reason - but losing blood internally (from whatever cause) is not a good sign.  Giving iron, like you did, should help.  

I hope she's hanging in there.  Please let us know how it goes as we might all be able to learn something.

Good luck!


----------



## thailand (Jul 15, 2022)

Thank you so much for your replies.  I truly appreciate your kindness and support.

Unfortunately we woke up this morning to the most horrendous sounds coming from the goat house. I sat with her while she bled out from both ends, convulsing all the way to the very end.  At one point she managed to sit up a bit and she rested her head in my arms.   

She was the best goat, my friend who would follow me everywhere hoping for a cuddle.  I will sorely miss my darling Khaleesi.

I don't know if animals go to heaven, but while I was holding her I asked her to wait for me there.  

Thanks again for your replies ❤️


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 15, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I'm sure she knew she was loved.


----------



## thailand (Jul 15, 2022)

Thank you.

In hindsight....about a week ago I had noticed her poops were no longer round berries but instead were skinny pointed things.  At the time, because I'd seen a rat in the hay that backs onto her pen wall, I'd assumed it was rat poop.  Maybe it wasn't?  Maybe it was her poop?  What would this indicate?  Photo attached.

I have another doe and her 2 x 2 week old doelings in the pen attached to Khaleesi's.   Yesterday I de-wormed the doe and will get onto de-worming the babies asap.  Hoping they won't catch whatever this was.  This morning, after burying Khaleesi, I bleached the spots in her pen where body fluids including blood had leaked.  Will that be enough?


----------



## Ridgetop (Jul 16, 2022)

There are some pretty scary animal diseases in Asia and Africa.  Can you look up the symptoms online?


----------



## thailand (Jul 16, 2022)

I've been trying to find something..but so far nothing.  Could it have been worms?  I did read on one thread here that the shape of goat poops can change to something like in the photo above with a worm overload??

This afternoon I removed all goats from their house and bleached everywhere with straight bleach!  Then rinsed with water, waited till dry and put down new hay for my remaining doe and her doelings.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jul 16, 2022)

The bleeding from nose and rectum are what are not normal for worms.  I will look in my goat disease book and see what it could be.  Do you turn her out to graze or do you feed all hay in a pen?  Could have eaten something poisonous.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jul 16, 2022)

Some diseases like coccidiosis have a symptom of bloody diarrhea but no bloody nasal discharge.  Nose bots results in heavily infected animals sneezing worms out of their noses.  You will find the worms floating in the drinking bucket.  The only disease I can find in my goat disease book with symptoms of bloody discharge from _both_ nose and rectum is anthrax.  

I think you should check her pen carefully and the feed she has had a chance to consume.  Since you are in Thailand where it is very muggy and hot, check to see that any grain or feed you have been giving her has not become moldy.  Hot damp temperatures can cause mold in feed which can be poisonous to livestock.  *Poisoning in some way* sounds like the only thing I can think that might have elicited those symptoms.  

Worming the other goats can't hurt, as long as you are using the correct wormer for that type of worm.  Since you mentioned feeding Kaleesi banana leaves, have you sprayed any of the vegetation you are feeding with herbicide or bug killer?  Or have your neighbors sprayed since the wind can carry the spray into other locations.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 16, 2022)

Could she have gotten into any rat poison?


----------



## thailand (Jul 17, 2022)

I feel sick to my stomach thinking she was probably poisoned!! 😭 😭 😭 😭 

It was a horrible tortuous death.

She couldn't have gotten into any rat poison, not on our property.  She was penned , always.  We would cut scrub for her, both from our property and also from a neighbors property next door.  As far as we are aware they haven't used any pesticides...but you never know.  It's been the kid's job to cut scrub for the goats every day.  Maybe they accidentally cut and fed her something they shouldn't have?  I'll be taking over that job from now on,  just to be careful.

I'm about to go check if our feed is moldy.  I don't think so though because we keep it bagged inside a trash can, and we buy new food every week or so.  I'll check our hay too.

I've bought Albendazole for the 2 week old doelings to worm them...just need to check up that it's ok from what age.

Thank you EVERYONE for your kindness helping me to figure out the cause of Khaleesi's death.  Really, really appreciate your attention to this ❤️ 💙 💜 💖


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 17, 2022)

So sorry for your loss.

Thanks for continuing to update.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 17, 2022)

2X ⬆️


----------



## Finnie (Jul 17, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 17, 2022)

Very sorry you and your favorite  goat friend had to go through  this, ..so heartbreaking,,,


----------



## thailand (Jul 18, 2022)

ok...I've quizzed the kids about where they were cutting brush from.  Yes, they had been getting it from our neighbors bare land.  And, it probably had baby snails on some of it.  It's the monsoon season here at the moment.   Snails...could that be it?  Her death is haunting me and I can't rest until I understand what happened 😞

Photo added of the neighbors land.  Some parts are flooded.

I'm going away in 7 weeks time,  away for 6 weeks.  I'm loathe to get the kids to cut brush for my remaining goats while I'm away, fearful of this happening again.   They'll be fine with just hay and grain for 6 weeks?


----------



## animalmom (Jul 18, 2022)

Yes they will do just fine with hay and grain for your absence.  I'm sure they will miss you and will be glad to have you back home.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 18, 2022)

X2


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 20, 2022)

I am sorry for your loss and for the suffering the goat ... and also YOU ... went through.  
I do not have goats, but we have sheep along with cattle and other animals.  It still hurts to lose one.  

They will be fine with only hay and grain.  Safer to be sure of what they are NOT eating by mistake.  Many animals never get all the nice greens and such that you have been giving them.  Rest easy that they will do fine on hay and grain when you are gone, and will be happy to see you and then you can be sure of what they are getting.  
I know that snails cause some diseases/problems in animals but am not up to speed on things like that.  

I think you did all you could considering the situation.  Don't beat yourself up over something you just could not fix with what you had to deal with.  She will be there waiting for you someday....and not blaming you for her passing.


----------



## thailand (Jul 21, 2022)

Thank you so much, everyone, for your virtual hugs and support.  I know I can always count on you guys here to encourage, advise, share your expertise and just to be so kind when I reach out.  I am SO grateful to you all, and to this wonderful family of goat-loving people.  You're the best...really 👏 💕 💞 ♥️


----------

